# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Kudo3D Titan 1 >  Compatible with FireCast Resin??

## EveryDayIDream

Can someone let me know if this Titan 1 3d printer is compatible with the new FireCast resin I've seen.  If so this could be a dream come true for jewelry makers.  A cheap SLA printer capable of creating investment molds.

----------


## Hedrus

It probably can use the FireCast resin.  But they already tested a resin that does this so it will for sure be possible.  Update 11 has photos.  

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...n/posts/879641

----------

